# Crab boil/grilled chicken



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Learned this from a cajun buddy from Louisiana. Take your legs and thighs, and boil them in crab/shrimp boil until they float. Then put them on a grill and grill until a little charred on the outside for that grill charcoal flavor, sprinkling a little cajun seasoning on them when you put them on the grill. It is some of the juiciest chicken I've ever had because of boiling them and then grilling them. The cajun twist changes things up on grilled chicken too. It will literally be falling apart.


----------



## Carolina 19

*crab boil chicken*



SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Learned this from a cajun buddy from Louisiana. Take your legs and thighs, and boil them in crab/shrimp boil until they float. Then put them on a grill and grill until a little charred on the outside for that grill charcoal flavor, sprinkling a little cajun seasoning on them when you put them on the grill. It is some of the juiciest chicken I've ever had because of boiling them and then grilling them. The cajun twist changes things up on grilled chicken too. It will literally be falling apart.


 
Sounds like I'm trying this one. I'm all about cajun and chicken. Will Report Soon.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Just dusted the grill off...gonna hav to tri me som cajun chicken dar boy!!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## davis831

when we boil shrimp or crawfish we normally throw a chicken in the water after we pull the shrimp and let it boil and it is good. next time i will have to put it on the grill after it is boiled..


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Sounds tasty.... I wonder if you put Cajun seasoning in the beer can, how that would come out??? Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Yeah! I am tryin this for sure. Thanks for sharing.:thumbup:


----------



## Flounder Hounder

I tried it last weekend. It was great! This will definately be on the repeat list.


----------



## grey ghost

man that sounds GOOOOD! Hey i am allergic to shell fish, guess i am out on that recipe!! Dang sho sounds gooood!!


----------



## beeritself

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Sounds tasty.... I wonder if you put Cajun seasoning in the beer can, how that would come out??? Hmmmmmm.....


When I make beer can chicken, I usually add crab boil to the beer and hit the chicken with a little Old Bay (amongst other seasonings). You can definitely get some flavor that way. Also, you can make your own injectable marinade with crab boil in it. 

I tried the crab boil, then grill it method and it worked really well. I'll be doing it again.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

grey ghost said:


> man that sounds GOOOOD! Hey i am allergic to shell fish, guess i am out on that recipe!! Dang sho sounds gooood!!



There are no shellfish involved? Haha you just boil the chicken in crab boil.


----------



## HisName

Great Idea , thanks for sharing.
some great looking food on here that my wife and I just can not have.
but this sounds top notch!:thumbsup:


----------



## fishn4fun

That sounds great. I will be trying this tomorrow


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Tried this over the weekend, I was awesome chicken.....


----------



## MrFish

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Sounds tasty.... I wonder if you put Cajun seasoning in the beer can, how that would come out??? Hmmmmmm.....


I always put cajun seasoning in the beer can when making drunk chicken. And rub the entire skin down with the seasoning too. That way you have something to snack on while waiting on the chicken to cool.


----------



## Choozee

Yum that sounds delicious! I am gonna try this!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Boatjob1

Question. 
When I boil shrimp, crabs, crawfish, whatever, I use a combination of dry Zatarain's powder, I thrown in a bag or 2 of the prebag Zat's, I also used the HOT concentrate liquid crab boil and Old Bay dry. I mix all this together along with a few special ingredients and make it super spicy. What is the best boil, or combination for this chicken recipe????? Thanks in advance. Tom B.


----------



## beeritself

I've done it a few ways. Simple as water and liquid crab boil and as complex as my actual crawfish boil recipe. They both worked well IMO.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Depends on what you're looking for, I personally like mine with just the liquid HOT crab boil. You could always experiment with it and see what you like. Either way it's delicious.


----------



## Boatjob1

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Looks like I'll be tring this out this w/e.......... Appreciate it....


----------



## DVR6

I tried this and it was good. 

Boiled in old bay, enough to turn the chicken slightly orange. Then grilled it on the egg for a few minutes and brushed on regular bbq sauce both sides the last 10 minutes on the grill.


----------

